# Humax T800 LIFETIME and Tivo USB wireless



## replaytv

For sale 
Humax T800 with LIFETIME with Tivo USB G wireless, remote and power cord. Everything works great and unit looks very nice with only minor scratches. 80 gig hard drive. $130 plus shipping. I have sold many Tivos on this and other websites. 

This Digital video recorder has the full free Tivo lifetime service that gives you 2 weeks of programing with having to pay the usual monthly fees. It does not have a place to put a cable card in it like the Series 3 and Series 4 Tivos do. Power cord and remote are included, but nothing else. This Tivo can be used with a digital converter box for antenna TV, but the digital converter box is not included, nor are the IR cables to control a tuner of any sort. Very nice condition with no dents, broken parts, or other damage observed other than a scratch here and there. Does not include IR, or serial cables or anything else. It has the original 80 gig hard drive. If you want more recording time, larger drives are available for very reasonable prices, and they are very easy to install. This is a standard definition recorder. This Tivo is used, so it is not in perfect condition, but very close to it.
Because this Tivo has the Product Lifetime Service, there are no monthly fees. This service is completely transferable and is done simply by calling Tivo with your Tivo Service Number which is located on the back of the unit. This unit has been tested and is guaranteed to be operational.

Additional Information about TiVo Series 2 HUMAX T800 (80 GB) Receiver 
( this information is believed to be true, but should be verified by any bidder.)
Description
HUMAX, the creator of the Easy Digital Revolution, has designed the 80-hour TiVo Series2 Digital Video Recorder with simplicity of use in mind, but incorporated the most technologically advanced features. By partnering with TiVo, the leader in DVR services, HUMAX is putting the power of entertainment in consumers hands. They can search for their favorite TV show, and with the push of a button, set the T800 to record it automatically every time its on. Plus, enhanced TiVo features make the HUMAX T800 the most robust DVR on the market.

Product Identifiers
Brand	Humax
Model	T800
MPN	T800

Technical Details
Broadcast Type	Cable, Satellite
Services Compatibility	TiVo
HDD Capacity	80GB
HDD Maximum Recording Time	80 Hours
Inputs	Analog Audio x 1, Composite x 1, RF (TV) x 1, S-Video x 1
Outputs	Analog Audio x 2, Composite x 2, RF x 1, S-Video x 1
Analog Tuner Standards	NTSC

Features
Included Accessories	Audio/Video Cable, IR Control Cable, RF Coaxial cable, Remote Control, Telephone Cable
Record and Play Functions	Pause Live TV
Additional Ports	IR Connector, Telephone (RJ-11) x 1, USB x 2
Additional Functionalities	Video Recorder

Dimensions
Width	15 in.
Depth	11.8 in.
Height	3 in.


----------



## replaytv

Humax T800 LIFETIME and Tivo USB wireless
For sale
Humax T800 with LIFETIME remote and power cord. Everything works great and unit looks very nice with only minor scratches. 80 gig hard drive. .99 starting bid. I have sold many Tivos on this and other websites.


----------



## replaytv

I sold this Tivo locally, so canceled the ebay listing.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180794625803&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123
wireless adapter not included


----------



## tomm1079

if you do not mind me asking how much did you get for this? I have one that i am planning on selling with lifetime and wireless adapter also.


----------



## replaytv

tomm1079 said:


> if you do not mind me asking how much did you get for this? I have one that i am planning on selling with lifetime and wireless adapter also.


PM sent


----------

